# Garmin with Shimano E8000 compatibility?



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I know the Edge 1030 can communicate with an E8000 display, but it is $600. There also is a unit called the Edge Explore that will communicate and is much less expensive, but it apparently won't do heart rate? 

Is there a Garmin that will talk to an ANT+ heart strap *and* Shimano E8000 that doesn't cost $600?

Edit: Reading further, it looks like the E7000 connects to a Garmin just fine, but the E8000 needs the EW-EN100 junction box, and you have to remove your E8000 display. This is pretty dumb. You can apparently connect the Garmin 830 though. 

I'm not sure I want a $$$ bike computer on an MTB anyway. Seems like another thing to break in a crash.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Just get an iWatch and load the Strava app, its totally integrated and you don't even need the heart strap.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

shreddr said:


> Just get an iWatch and load the Strava app, its totally integrated and you don't even need the heart strap.


My goal is to collect ride data that includes power level and battery level along with route information. For example, I want the Garmin data to include whether I was in Eco, Trail, or Boost mode going up a climb. I believe Garmin will collect this data with E8000, but only if you disable the built-in display and power buttons.

Will the iWatch collect that data?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> My goal is to collect ride data that includes power level and battery level along with route information. For example, I want the Garmin data to include whether I was in Eco, Trail, or Boost mode going up a climb. I believe Garmin will collect this data with E8000, but only if you disable the built-in display and power buttons.
> 
> Will the iWatch collect that data?


I use an iwatch and it definitely will not collect that data. As you pointed out, 830 and 1030 are BT compatible with the Shimano displays. I wish the 830 was still cheaper $375 on Amazon. There maybe other ones that work, but the 830 & 1030 I've seen on other forums work with Shimano. Reading your post closer, I don't think any will display Eco, trail or boost. On a rant, I love how the Specialized Brose does do this and more. I wish Shimano would follow Specialized lead here!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> I use an iwatch and it definitely will not collect that data. As you pointed out, 830 and 1030 are BT compatible with the Shimano displays. I wish the 830 was still cheaper $375 on Amazon. There maybe other ones that work, but the 830 & 1030 I've seen on other forums work with Shimano. Reading your post closer, I don't think any will display Eco, trail or boost. On a rant, I love how the Specialized Brose does do this and more. I wish Shimano would follow Specialized lead here!


Garmin will definitely collect the power setting data, but with E8000, you have to buy the $100 bluetooth dongle and unplug your display. The lower end E7000 will connect directly. E7000 came out after the E8000 so I guess they were able to integrate that function in the later display even though it is "lower end".

Specialized definitely has the edge in electronics right now. I guess the new Bosch is much better in that category than Shimano as well.

I hope Shimano doesn't strand E8000 customers and provides an upgrade path. In fact, I hope they become the first ebike motor supplier to allow future motors to be mounted on the older mounting plate. The new Bosch Gen 4 needs a new bike because the motor itself doesn't mount the same way. I don't think Specialized offers motor upgrades. I don't know about Yamaha.

The Shimano system is definitely a love/hate relationship. Some aspects are great (E8000 display, battery life), and other aspects are pretty bad (lack of bluetooth interoperability and data collection, too loud, artificial power delivery). I think Bosch has the upper hand again with the Gen 4. Specialized has too many motor failures. Yamaha is the dark horse. There is room for SRAM to step in and take a huge chunk of the market. I wonder if they are working on an ebike system?


----------

